# About cloud computing



## satimis (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi all,


Private, Public and Hybrid Clouds

I'm now testing OpenStack;
http://openstack.org/
-Infrastructure as a Service (IaaS)
-Platform as a Service (PaaS)
-Software as a Service (SaaS)

It is an Open Source software.

I'm interested to know whether there are other Open Source software with equivalent features?

TIA

B.R.
satimis


----------



## SENECA (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello satimis.


Not exactly what you want, but still ...
OpenNebula will cover your expectations?
OpenNebula is malleable and multifunctional.

Bye.


----------



## satimis (Jul 26, 2012)

SENECA said:
			
		

> Hello satimis.
> 
> Not exactly what you want, but still ...
> OpenNebula will cover your expectations?
> ...



Hi SENECA,

Tks for your advice.

Have you ever heard of 
openQRM
http://www.openqrm.com/
open-source Data-center management platform
?

Multi-Datacenter and Remote IT Monitoring
http://www.uptimesoftware.com/multi-datacenter.php
is quite interesting.

But it is NOT Open Source

B.R.
satimis


----------



## vermaden (Jul 26, 2012)

There is also *SmartOS* (http://smartos.org) from _Joyent _company, which aspires to 'cloud-os' name, its based on Illumos (successor to OpenSolaris).

Besides obvious Solaris technologies like ZFS, DTrace and Zones, it also has KVM ported from the Linux land (this was made by them and also backported to Illumos project).


----------



## satimis (Jul 26, 2012)

vermaden said:
			
		

> There is also *SmartOS* (http://smartos.org) from _Joyent _company, which aspires to 'cloud-os' name, its based on Illumos (successor to OpenSolaris).
> 
> Besides obvious Solaris technologies like ZFS, DTrace and Zones, it also has KVM ported from the Linux land (this was made by them and also backported to Illumos project).



Hi,

Thanks for your advice.

Can SmartOS be installed on guest of KVM?  If it needs running as host then I have to find a new PC for testing it.  I have 2 PCs for testing purpose, one running KVM and another VirtualBox with 8G RAM.

I have OpenStack and Quantum installed and running on VMs of VirtualBox.  What I need is to share or experience OpenStack.  Because I don't have expereience on how to use it.

B.R.
satimis


----------



## vermaden (Jul 26, 2012)

satimis said:
			
		

> Can SmartOS be installed on guest of KVM?  If it needs running as host then I have to find a new PC for testing it.  I have 2 PCs for testing purpose, one running KVM and another VirtualBox with 8G RAM.



I recall that it needs to be physical box, along with Intel VT-x.

Support for AMD-V from AMD CPU's was in the works some time ago, maybe its already done, maybe not, I haven't followed that development lately.


----------



## satimis (Aug 7, 2012)

vermaden said:
			
		

> I recall that it needs to be physical box, along with Intel VT-x.
> 
> Support for AMD-V from AMD CPU's was in the works some time ago, maybe its already done, maybe not, I haven't followed that development lately.



Hi,

I followed their guide:
http://opennebula.org/cloud:sandbox:kvm#installation

installing the sandbox, but unable to browse it on another PC of the same network.

Host - Ubuntu 12.04 serverm 64bit without GUI (on physical PC)

# virsh list
ID  Name        State
--------------------------
1   frontend     running

The VM is there.


On another PC of same network:-

$ ssh -X oneadmin@192.168.0.11
oneadmin@192.168.0.11's password: <opennebula>
X11 forwarding request failed on channel 0
Last login: Thu May 17 14:59:27 2012 from tino-dev-vm

[oneadmin@ONE341 ~]$ ls
images  templates  tmp

I can connect the VM but there is no GUI on the VM.  What can I do?

Neither I can shutdown the VM

# virsh shutdown frontend (or 1) didn't work.

Neither;
# virsh --connect qemu:///system shutdown frontend
works

After rebooting the PC I can't find the VM

Nether
# virsh --connect qemu:///system start frontend
worked.

Can you help?  Their mailing list didn't give me a solution.

TIA

B.R.
satimis


----------



## Sebulon (Aug 10, 2012)

@satimis

IÂ´ve been having a blast with oVirt for a couple of weeks. The new 3.1 release is awesome!
http://ovirt.org

And community and developers are really friendly and want to know what their users have to say.

/Sebulon


----------



## Ahmed (Aug 14, 2012)

@satimis,

Eucalyptus
And
CloudStack

Are equivalent to OpenStack.

Both of them offer a cloud-controller (nova-api in OpenStack), an image management service (like glance in OpenStack).

CloudStack is more simple during installation and configuration.
Eucalyptus is much more like OpenStack during configuration, you have to edit a lot of files and build a good foundation.


----------

